# photos north spain (Cantabria)



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Two of the places where I was earlier on in the week. I wanted people on the forum to see how different things in Spain can be. The beaches here are beautiful; white sand and transparent water, few people. I didn't get a tan, but I saw some beautiful places!!

Playa de Langre (Cantabria) 3 fotos

Panoramio - Photo of RÍA DE AJO DESDE EL SUR


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

The first one is my sort of place....not a single member of the human race in sight, just nature at it's best...boooful!! 10/10.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

country boy said:


> The first one is my sort of place....not a single member of the human race in sight, just nature at it's best...boooful!! 10/10.


When we went on Monday, which was warm, but with huge storm clouds hanging over, we saw about 10 people. The second place, which as the title says is a ria, so it's tidal and when the tide goes out there's a finger of water with a white sand beach all around. We went yesterday so August 4th and there was one couple sunbathing. It wasn't boiling hot, but it was lovely!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Would love to visit there one day. Especially the first one.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Two of the places where I was earlier on in the week. I wanted people on the forum to see how different things in Spain can be. The beaches here are beautiful; white sand and transparent water, few people. I didn't get a tan, but I saw some beautiful places!!
> 
> Playa de Langre (Cantabria) 3 fotos
> 
> Panoramio - Photo of RÍA DE AJO DESDE EL SUR


Hello!

Absolutely beautiful photos!

Hope you're well.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Ooooh! I hope you enjoyed it! I may be based out of Vizcaya right now, but my heart will always be in Cantabria. If you're still up there, have fun and head to the beach for me! I've got the suegros here in America for a few more days... Can't wait to get back to the north and decompress.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scharlack! Always a pleasure to hear from you. Hope things are going well for you in Canada.

Caz I. - A throughly recommendable area to go to, but to see these little beaches the only way there is by car. However, Santander itself and other smaller places that are accessible by bus and train, are lovely places to visit too.

Halydia - No, not still there, but probably a good idea as we were staying with some inlaws. Another SIL, not the one we were staying with, told me *los huespedes como el pescado. ¡¡Despues de 3 días huelen!!*


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Absolutely stunning! Would love to visit there one day. Especially the first one.


The north coast has dozens of such treasures. From Galicia through my beloved Asturias, through halydia's beloved Cantabrica, and further east.

To walk along diserted beaches with breaking surf, the green tree filled valleys, the fat brown cows chewing on green grass, and stretching up to the majestic mountains is just an experience not to be missed. 

I recommend you don't just think 'one day' but get dates sorted. You wouldn't regret it


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> To walk along diserted beaches with breaking surf, the green tree filled valleys, the fat brown cows chewing on green grass, and stretching up to the majestic mountains is just an experience not to be missed.



And the food!!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

You dont work for the tourist board up there, do you Nigele? lol. Unfortunately, I have my hols booked for this year, so wont get there before 2011 but it will definitely be top of my destination list for then. I know so many people who rave about the north of Spain (especially the food), and not just the ones on this forum lol. Having spent some of my childhood on the West coast of the Scottish Highlands I can appreciate those kind of unspoiled features.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Having spent some of my childhood on the West coast of the Scottish Highlands I can appreciate those kind of unspoiled features.


There's parts of the Galician coast that remind me of the Atlantic Provinces of Canada. For those of you who have never been, it's definitely worth a visit.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Seconded!!!


...and lovely pics, PW. xx


----------

